# Please Critique



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Alright I have been colouring all of my drawings latley and i was wondering if anyone could please please critique my colouring????? I really want to get better

Note: I am not really looking for critique on the actual drawing (although i am not going to ignore any) i am more looking for critique on my colouring!!



















Thanx in advance


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I like them!! Although, they don't look quiet "solid" ?? If you get what I mean? Try mixing different colours to get the colour you need and to make it look more realistic  And do some shading as well to make it look realistic 

Good work Caitlin, you have improved!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Try adding some "deep" shadows in there too (for muscle and shadow) - it'll help give a 3D look. 

I like the second one quite a bit!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou two so much!!! I am on holidays now  so i am going to be drawing a lot more which means a lot more advice  so keep looking in here  thankyou


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I posted this one in another thread but i thought i might as well post it here to!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ That one has lots of character to it  But again, about the solid colouring and more tones in your art.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> I like them!! Although, they don't look quiet "solid" ?? If you get what I mean? Try mixing different colours to get the colour you need and to make it look more realistic  And do some shading as well to make it look realistic
> 
> Good work Caitlin, you have improved!


*Tess is developing a good eye and her critique is right on!*
*The second one has more "bulk" to it and refinement. Just add more color, mixing and dark/light contrast.*


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou PintoTess and Tinyliny!! I am working on one now and i am trying to get more different colours into it so look back here soon and i will post it once im done


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

AWESOME!! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I have finished my drawing and will post it soon


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay yay yay yay!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok here it is. I tried to get a few different colours into it but i am not that happy with how it turned out 










Any Critique??


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It looks good  Have you tried layering your colours? Like doing a light base colour and then gradually adding them until they get darker? give that a go, it works. Also, know where your horses muscles, and bone structures are. That helps with the shading..

I don't think I am making any sense at all lol.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou Pintotess i will have a go at layering my colours!!! I am going to draw another picture of my mare Pocket so i will see how i go!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok sounds good! I am drawing a foal at the moment as well. Always a tedious subject them foals :S


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah they can be quite hard


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha sure are! Well it is done and dusted and I am quiet happy with the result of it


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Love them. You really have skill. Yeah, I think you are getting better. I ain't givin' critique 'cause I ain't good. Well Done!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Awww thankyou very much PhantomStallion!!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome Caitlin


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

How is the drawing coming along Caitlin?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Good thanx Pintotess I finished it!! I will post the picture in a minute.. Oh and i am doing another drawing of my sister and her horse which i will post that once i am done!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is my most recent drawing. I am not that happy with it I need to keep working on my colouring :-| But hey i will only get better right!!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is one i drew for my sister. I am quite happy with it as I havnt ever drawn a person before!! It looks a lot better in real life

So here is My sister(Bec) and her horse (Lucy)


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good so far.

Can i ask what colored pencils you are using? I have some suggestions to make on that regard.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

NdAppy: I only use Fabre Castel Classsic Coloured Pencils but i am looking to buy some new ones so if you had any suggestions I would love to hear them!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahh Those are good ones as well. I mostly use prismacolors. 

I wanted to make sure that you weren't using something like crayolas, etc. They are good for minor things but they really don't "mix" or "blend" really well.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok I need to learn to "blend" my colours together because I find that I only use one colour :/


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep. that takes practice.

I would just pull out a piece of paper and blend colors to see what you get and to get practice. That way you aren't restricting yourself to something specific (i.e. certain shades), and you get a better feel for what you are doing.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok thankyou I will have a go at that!!


----------

